# We Are Defenders of the Night, We Are Gargoyles! [Recruitment Closed]



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

*Location:* A thorp called Kraymor along the western bank of Sheldomar River in the Kingdom of Keoland. 







Kraymor was founded a little less than a year, but has grown quickly and has attracted a lot of people seeking a fresh start. 

I'm looking for a map that will suit the town. As soon as I have it I'm gonna work up a little history for it and post the info. I've decided that the thorp will have a cathedral or church, and that will be what your characters will defend when it needs defending. Keep in mind though, that gargoyles that choose a settlement adopt the whole settlement as their protected grounds.

++++++++++

Rogues Gallery


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 11, 2008)

oh man oh man oh man oh man! Can I get in on this? Now I'm gonna have to go home and the DVDs...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> oh man oh man oh man oh man! Can I get in on this?



Certainly. If there is enough interest I'll post up character creation rules.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

What would the campaign consist of? Is it in modern times? Based on the cartoons? Or is it just a fantasy with gargoyles as the pc race?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 12, 2008)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> What would the campaign consist of? Is it in modern times? Based on the cartoons? Or is it just a fantasy with gargoyles as the pc race?



It would be a fantasy take on the show, set in Greyhawk. The standard SRD Gargoyle doesn't fit thematically, so I am going to alter it to suit the need of the game.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 12, 2008)

I would be interested to see what kind of stats you come up with for a Gargoyles gargoyle...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 12, 2008)

Alright I'm working up a Rogue's Gallery thread. As soon as the Gargoyle info is finalized, it'll be posted.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds intresting, i want in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 12, 2008)

Rogues Gallery is up!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome! I am thinking of a small Gargoyle Warlock, I'll try to work him  out tomorrow.

EDIT: Scratch that, how bout a Medium Ranger?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Ogre : Large Gargoyle Barbarian*

Relocated to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok. I have scratched out a basic character but I'm having some problems. 

1) We have the Improved Unarmed Strike feat as a bonus feat. Why? If it's to improve the damage we do with our natural attacks, it should be the Improved Natural Attack (Claw) or (Bite) feat.

2) I am making a Two Weapon Fighting Ranger, but Natural Attacks are not counted in TWF. However, Unarmed Strikes are. Would it be possible to just use TWF for his Claws, and still take the full -5 penalty for his Bite? Or alternately, would it be possible to just substitute TWF with Multi Attack, and then Improved Multi Attack?

3) Are there any other differences between the size of Gargoyles other than the stat bonuses? Are small Gargoyles actually Size Small? Are large Gargoyles Size Large? If so, do they receive the bonus/penalty to hide and their attack bonus and armor class?

4) We have no Fly speed? Nothing wrong rules wise, just a question. I was looking to use Fly-By-Attack and some other flying feats. 

Not to complain, I'm looking forward to this game


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 12, 2008)

Tailspinner, please cross-post your character into the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 12, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> 1) We have the Improved Unarmed Strike feat as a bonus feat. Why? If it's to improve the damage we do with our natural attacks, it should be the Improved Natural Attack (Claw) or (Bite) feat.



Imp Unarmed Strike makes your natural attacks deadly, when otherwise they wouldn't be. Without Imp Unarmed Strike you'd be dealing only non-lethal damage with your natural attacks.




			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> 2) I am making a Two Weapon Fighting Ranger, but Natural Attacks are not counted in TWF. However, Unarmed Strikes are. Would it be possible to just use TWF for his Claws, and still take the full -5 penalty for his Bite? Or alternately, would it be possible to just substitute TWF with Multi Attack, and then Improved Multi Attack?



NOt sure about this one. I'm going to cross-post this into the rules forum to get a detailed response




			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> 3) Are there any other differences between the size of Gargoyles other than the stat bonuses? Are small Gargoyles actually Size Small? Are large Gargoyles Size Large? If so, do they receive the bonus/penalty to hide and their attack bonus and armor class?



Yes, size category chosen, reflects exactly how tall your character can be. Small gargoyles can't be any larger than 4 feet; medium gargs up to 8 feet; large gargs up to 16 feet. See page 314 in the MM;  Table 7-1; dimension entry.




			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> 4) We have no Fly speed? Nothing wrong rules wise, just a question. I was looking to use Fly-By-Attack and some other flying feats.



If you'll remember correctly from the animated series, the gargoyles could only glide on updrafts. They also seemed to cover a lot of distance rather quickly. It is unfeasible from that that they'd actually be able to do anything else when gliding, as it took most of their conscious effort.

However, this *is* set in Greyhawk and not the modern world. I'm going to work up a spell for you that'll let you convert half your glide speed to fly speed; that is if you are interested. It'll be a second level ranger spell.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 13, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Imp Unarmed Strike makes your natural attacks deadly, when otherwise they wouldn't be. Without Imp Unarmed Strike you'd be dealing only non-lethal damage with your natural attacks.




I believe that natural weapons are different from unarmed strikes. Natural weapons deal lethal damage always.


Questions:
1. How do you want to handle Hit Points? Roll? Half? Three-quarters?

2. I dodn't see anything about gold or treasure. Do we get starting gold and/or treasure?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2008)

If the "humanoid" hasn't been filled yet, I've -always- wanted to play a Master of Many Forms.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 1. How do you want to handle Hit Points? Roll? Half? Three-quarters?
> 
> 2. I dodn't see anything about gold or treasure. Do we get starting gold and/or treasure?



1. 3/4

2. Not sure about this one. Let me do some research.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 14, 2008)

> Yes, size category chosen, reflects exactly how tall your character can be. Small gargoyles can't be any larger than 4 feet; medium gargs up to 8 feet; large gargs up to 16 feet. See page 314 in the MM;  Table 7-1; dimension entry.




Shouldn't this mean that Large Gargoyles will deal 2d6 damage with their claws and 1d8 damage with their Bite automatically? And then Small would deal 1d6 Damage with claws and 1d4 with their bite? Or for some reason are our natural attacks all the same size?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> If the "humanoid" hasn't been filled yet, I've -always- wanted to play a Master of Many Forms.



Welcome aboard Shayuri. Go ahead a make a character.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this mean that Large Gargoyles will deal 2d6 damage with their claws and 1d8 damage with their Bite automatically? And then Small would deal 1d6 Damage with claws and 1d4 with their bite? Or for some reason are our natural attacks all the same size?



I wanted to avoid scaling damage for bite and claw, so no.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 14, 2008)

Right-o. Reading the rules post about TWF and natural attacks has also disheartened me towards the Ranger. I would like the rest of the abilities of the ranger, but the fighting style is a main drawing point. Would it be possible to get a Tail Blade from Savage Species, I have the book and that seems like an interesting idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to get a Tail Blade from Savage Species, I have the book and that seems like an interesting idea.



I'm sorry, but no. I'm too thrilled about the idea of the use of it in addition with the gargs other melee attacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

Mew.

Okay, so...ECL 10 for a humanoid would mean Druid 5, Master of Many Forms 5, yes?

If I wanted to max MoMF levels that is.

Anything else I should know? Are Spell and Magic Item Compendiums okay? What would be this character's role or relationship with the gargies? That you specified this PrC suggests to me you have something in mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

If you don't want to add a template, you are right about the levels. Aside for other thgings mentioned (extra classes listed in Rogues Gallery), any feats that list those classes as a prereq are added as well, all the info on Humans in Races of Destiny is fair game too otherwise I'd like to keep this as core as possible. If there is anything that to you in those two books that would fit your concept to a T, give me a holler (list page numbers please) and I'll approve 'em on a case by case basis.

You'll note in the gargoyles entry that they gain Stone Sleep as an extraordinary ability. They don't need to use this ability to slepp, but when they do use it, they are helpless (in the way that they can't defend themselves). Sure, they have DR 20/Bludgeoning & Magic while in Stone Sleep, but that doesn't guarantee them 100% safety. You'll need to be their guardian.

MoMF is a 10 level PrC.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay, wealth is as follows: use your total ECL as PC Level when refrencing Table 5-1 (pg. 135) in the DMG. No more than 2/3 of your wealth may be spent on magic items.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, so I'd start out half way through the PrC.

With the casting of a 5th level druid, I could do some healing too, though pretty wimpy for our ECL...might need to mix some Warshaper in there for the fast healing. Or, if you allow it, take something like Augmented Healing from Complete Divine to help bolster my spellz...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Or, if you allow it, take something like Augmented Healing from Complete Divine to help bolster my spellz...



I'll allow it. Also,one of my house rules that I'm going to port in is that when a PC gains +1 level of existing class to Spells per Day, the character actually trats that as if she had leveled in the previous only for the purposes of spells per day *and* number of spells known/learned.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds cool.

Doesn't apply to druids/Masters of Many Forms though.

Druids automatically "know" all the spells on their list. They're only limited by what spell slots they have available to prepare those spells. Also, MoMF doesn't advance spell progression.

So my character will be 10th level, but cast spells as a 5th level druid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> So my character will be 10th level, but cast spells as a 5th level druid.



Right.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm interested.

I'm thinking a small or medium gargoyle duskblade, sorcerer, fighter, or paladin.    Leaning towards duskblade, just to try it out for once and because I think it'd suit a gargoyle better in concept than sorcerer or paladin.  

Question: for duskblades, are the spells from PHB2 on their list available, or no?  Some might be worth using, but they're not really unplayable without them, either (they still get between 5-11 core spells to choose from at each level of their spell list).


Just to note, your Rogues Gallery stuff makes Medium gargoyles weaker than the other kinds, just so y'know....  They have smaller ability bonuses (why are Small ones actually tougher than Medium ones?), slightly more spread out, and lack the grappling/weapon-size advantages of Large gargoyles or the attack/AC/Hide bonuses of Small gargoyles.  Since you're not scaling natural weapon/unarmed damage or Level Adjustment with size, it makes less of a difference in sizes (Small gargs have little reason to bother with weapons, for instance, because they do just as much or more damage unarmed, while Large gargs are significantly better off using weapons than anything else).  It's also not clear if Large gargs get 10-foot reach or not.

Just pointing out those little rules peculiarities cuz they stick out.  I'd still play a small or medium gargoyle anyway regardless, but I figure those things should be pointed out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Question: for duskblades, are the spells from PHB2 on their list available, or no?  Some might be worth using, but they're not really unplayable without them, either (they still get between 5-11 core spells to choose from at each level of their spell list).



All spells on their spell list are available.




			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Just to note, your Rogues Gallery stuff makes Medium gargoyles weaker than the other kinds, just so y'know....  They have smaller ability bonuses (why are Small ones actually tougher than Medium ones?), slightly more spread out



That was an honest error, which has now been fixed.




			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> ...lack the grappling/weapon-size advantages of Large gargoyles or the attack/AC/Hide bonuses of Small gargoyles.  Since you're not scaling natural weapon/unarmed damage or Level Adjustment with size, it makes less of a difference in sizes (Small gargs have little reason to bother with weapons, for instance, because they do just as much or more damage unarmed, while Large gargs are significantly better off using weapons than anything else).



Okay, maybe I wan't clear enough, but the size category chosen comes with all the perks and drawbacks (AC/Attack Modifier, Grapple Modifier & Hide Modifier) sans the ability modifiers. See Table 7-1, pg. 314 in the Monster Manual.




			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> It's also not clear if Large gargs get 10-foot reach or not.



Large gargoyles do get 10 foot reach.




			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Just pointing out those little rules peculiarities cuz they stick out.  I'd still play a small or medium gargoyle anyway regardless, but I figure those things should be pointed out.



And thanks for that, inquisitive minds always help to point out peculiarities.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey there! I have some questions about the non-crunch game elements.

Specifically, will the PC's know each other at the start of the game? Do we have any predefined history?

Also, the 1/3rd of starting funds that can't be spent on magic...can it be spend on some kind of stronghold, property or other permanant fixture or dwelling? And if so, do you want to use the standard prices in the DMG for structures, set your own prices depending on what we ask for, or use figures from the Stronghold Builder's Handbook?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Specifically, will the PC's know each other at the start of the game? Do we have any predefined history?



Yes. You will all be part of a clan. I will leave it up to the players to come up with a name for the clan.




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Also, the 1/3rd of starting funds that can't be spent on magic...can it be spend on some kind of stronghold, property or other permanant fixture or dwelling? And if so, do you want to use the standard prices in the DMG for structures, set your own prices depending on what we ask for, or use figures from the Stronghold Builder's Handbook?



The clan will start the game with a dwelling that they are sworn to protect. I haven't decided yet, but I'm thinking that the dwelling will be a cathedral, castle or a poltical piece of governmental property.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2008)

Arr...but as a non-gargoyle character, I'm fishing for ideas about how and why I came to be in this situation along with them...

Of course, a 5th level MoMF can -become- a gargoyle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Arr...but as a non-gargoyle character, I'm fishing for ideas about how and why I came to be in this situation along with them...



Well, your character would have a history with the gargoyles, having maybe saved their butts a few times. Think of any story that has one character as a defender for other characters in the story and adapt it to this.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2008)

Fair enough. I shall confer with the other players and see if we can't create a nice little backstory. Nothing too ornate; just something to guide RP.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 16, 2008)

I have submitted my character on the RG. He is a nameless (so far) medium Urban Druid (the TWF ranger just wasn't working). He'll spend most of his time in the basement of the church / castle or watching the town around them. Yes, I know we already have a druid, but Urban Druids and Druids are nothing alike, role playing wise.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 16, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe I wan't clear enough, but the size category chosen comes with all the perks and drawbacks (AC/Attack Modifier, Grapple Modifier & Hide Modifier) sans the ability modifiers. See Table 7-1, pg. 314 in the Monster Manual.
> 
> Large gargoyles do get 10 foot reach.



You were clear enough I think on the 'basic size traits' thing (since the description already included describing their ability modifiers and natural armor, it was fairly obvious that they go those mods instead of the standard size mods for str/dex/con and natural armor).

It was just the Large reach thing that was in question (since not all Large creatures have 10-foot reach).

I'll post a character sheet in the RG when I finish tinkering around and thinking over the ideas.  For now, my gargoyle's named Malachite (dull green eyes and slightly greenish 'skintone' when not in stonesleep), a Medium gargoyle duskblade.  I'm still tinkering though, and may decide to make him a paladin or something instead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 16, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> I have submitted my character on the RG. He is a nameless (so far) medium Urban Druid (the TWF ranger just wasn't working). He'll spend most of his time in the basement of the church / castle or watching the town around them. Yes, I know we already have a druid, but Urban Druids and Druids are nothing alike, role playing wise.



Your character looks good so far Necro.

You just need to finish up your equipment, your Touch AC & your Flatfoot. Once I choose a city for the basis of the game, you can work up a brief history.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 16, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I'll post a character sheet in the RG when I finish tinkering around and thinking over the ideas.  For now, my gargoyle's named Malachite (dull green eyes and slightly greenish 'skintone' when not in stonesleep), a Medium gargoyle duskblade.  I'm still tinkering though, and may decide to make him a paladin or something instead.



Cool choice of name.    I look forward to seeing your character.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 16, 2008)

Shayuri, here is feat for your consideration:

[sblock=Sustain Wild Shape]*Sustain Wild Shape [Reserve]*
You are able to maintain your Wild Shape form longer.
*Prerequisite:* Abilitiy to cast 3rd level spells, Wild Shape class feature
*Benefit:* So long as you have a 3rd level transmutation spell or higher to cast you are able to stay in your Wild Shape form for a number of hours equal to twice your druid level.[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 18, 2008)

Bump. Still recruiting.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2008)

That...isn't bad! Thanks!

I'll try to have some sheet stuff up tomorrow.

Question! There is a variant ranger in the SRD (the Unearthed Arcana stuff) where it loses the archery/TWF stuff and gains instead...Wild Shape! This alternate ranger would, as far as I can tell, qualify for Master of Many Forms.

Is this something you'd allow? And if you do allow it...would you consider it a recommendable choice? Since 5 levels of druid do give SOME healing power which going ranger would basically wreck. But a ranger would have superior skills, BAB and combat features like Favored Enemy.

Basically, a wildshaping ranger MoMF would be deadlier in battle...but a druid MoMF could do some basic healing and have access to other druid spells as well.

Any thoughts as to which seems more appropriate?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Question! There is a variant ranger in the SRD (the Unearthed Arcana stuff) where it loses the archery/TWF stuff and gains instead...Wild Shape! This alternate ranger would, as far as I can tell, qualify for Master of Many Forms.



I wouldn't allow it normally, but since the starting the charcaters are starting at a higher, level, I'll permit it.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, if you wouldn't allow it, that's fine. 

I'm just stymied a bit...better warrior versus better spells.

Seems like we already have a full cast of warriors though. So maybe the question is moot.

Would you allow Practiced Spellcaster to improve my druid casting level? Doesn't grant more spells or anything...just boosts CL.

Oh, and while I'm asking about feats... 

I'm also interested in Natural Bond (complete adventurer, increases effective druid level for animal companion purposes only by +3) and the Fey Heritage line of feats from Complete Mage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Would you allow Practiced Spellcaster to improve my druid casting level? Doesn't grant more spells or anything...just boosts CL.



No problem; go for it.   




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm also interested in Natural Bond (complete adventurer, increases effective druid level for animal companion purposes only by +3) and the Fey Heritage line of feats from Complete Mage.



Natural Bond is perfectly acceptable. The fey feats are rather cool and I think I can see what  you are going for conceptually; I'll allow it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2008)

Hm.  I'm wondering if the other interested posters from earlier are going to check in with PCs or not....  Whether I use my version of Malachite as a duskblade, or as a paladin, or as a sorcerer, depends on what the group probably needs.  I'm leaning towards the duskblade version just for the chance to try one out, but the other two could be interesting as well.  I'll post one version or another to the Rogues' Gallery later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm intrested, loved the show when I was younger

I was thinking of doing a small Rogue then going onto Reaping Mauler from Complete Warrior if not Reaping Mauler than a stright Rogue


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 20, 2008)

Well i though of making a rogue but it's not working out. Im tossing around a few more concepts. Maybe a Monk or a Soulknife if Soulknives are allowed. Haven't played one yet but they seem intresting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 20, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> I'm intrested, loved the show when I was younger
> 
> I was thinking of doing a small Rogue then going onto Reaping Mauler from Complete Warrior if not Reaping Mauler than a stright Rogue



I like the concept behind the Reaping Mauler; it definetely suits gargoyles. I'll allow it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 20, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Well i though of making a rogue but it's not working out. Im tossing around a few more concepts. Maybe a Monk or a Soulknife if Soulknives are allowed. Haven't played one yet but they seem intresting.



No Soulknives please. I do like the monk idea though.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2008)

Questions re: Equipment.

Do you allow use of the Magic Item Compensium?

Are you using the description of Improved Wildshape where items worn will often not meld if the shape being assumed is compatible with them, or the description of polymorph where pretty much any item you're wearing melds and becomes nonfunctional?

What sort of things can we spend the 16k+ that you earmarked can't be spent on magic?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Do you allow use of the Magic Item Compensium?



Let me know what you want from it so I can approve it.




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Are you using the description of Improved Wildshape where items worn will often not meld if the shape being assumed is compatible with them, or the description of polymorph where pretty much any item you're wearing melds and becomes nonfunctional?



Items that need a body slot to function will only be absorbed if the new form doesn't have a corresponding slot and will be rendered inoperable. Otherwise, the item will shrink or expand to suit the new form.




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> What sort of things can we spend the 16k+ that you earmarked can't be spent on magic?



Well, since you are starting off with a piece of property to defend, you can build up an armoury (weapons and armor cache), which can be masterwork and can be made from special materials (like adamantine).

As for your character, you might also want to consider your own personal grove to aattend to when not adventuring. This would incur the cost of upkeep as well as spending some money to invest it with magical powers. I'll post more about this later; I'm pretty tired right now and need to go to sleep soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2008)

Indeedy...I really like the idea of having a grove or something similar.

16k isn't much to build a stronghold with in the SBG...but I'd be happy to make a simple one.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 22, 2008)

Malachite's sheet is posted to the Rogues' Gallery, but I didn't get to the background/descriptive text yet, since I was very tired and distracted over the past few days, then sick last night and today.  :\ 

For now, it's him as a Duskblade.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Just pinging. Any news or input?

Still doing inventory but it should be done when I get home.

Oh! Also, are you using standard rules for combining item functions? (ie - full cost for most expensive function of the item, plus an additional +50% to the costs of any additional functions)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Just pinging. Any news or input?



I'm going over my books for info/inspiration on Druidic Groves. If you have Quint Druid let me know, it'll cut down of the amount of info I need to post up for you.




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh! Also, are you using standard rules for combining item functions? (ie - full cost for most expensive function of the item, plus an additional +50% to the costs of any additional functions)



Yes; the cost for combining items is normal. The plus +150% is only for body slot items though. Only like items can be combined; Amulet of Health & Amulet of Natural Armor, Boots of Striding and Sprining & Boots of the Winterlands.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have Quintessential Druid, no...

I once designed a druid grove using Stronghold Builder's Guide though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I don't have Quintessential Druid, no...
> 
> I once designed a druid grove using Stronghold Builder's Guide though.



If you still have the document handy, please email it to me so that I can take a look at it.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, hee...well, it was built for an epic game. 

I don't think it'd be appropriate for this.

I was just saying that I could use SBG to make a grove. However! I've no objections to using the rules you have the book for. 

Sorry, didn't mean to make that a tease like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh, hee...well, it was built for an epic game.
> 
> I don't think it'd be appropriate for this.
> 
> ...



Send it to me anyway, I might be able to reverse engineer some of it for non-epic play.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmm! Can't seem to find it now...it was for an old game. I'll keep looking, but it's possible I didn't transfer it to my new computer after all...

I'll send it if I do find it.

It was pretty simple, structurally. It consisted of an open area that I had a wall of "living wood" around, representing enchanted briars and trees and shrubs all grown together to create an all but impenetrable barrier. Inside there were several "buildings" also bought as living wood, that represented large trees with habitable space in them and in their boughs. At the center was a megalith of hewn stone that had a permanent Resurrection on it (which cost more than the rest of the grove put together ) because we didn't have a cleric. There was a pool of water with permanent Greater Scrying on it too, I believe...

The druid in question was level 30 though. This was all kid's stuff. 

I think I'll name this character after her though...that'll help focus the look of her...

Anyway, for a non-epic grove, I'd probably not worry so much about a WALL per se...but I'd definitely use the Plant Growth spell on a pretty wide area around the grove to slow intruders down and make stealth hard. Doesn't slow druids down at all, happily.   I figure it'd probably be based around a spring or possibly a small brook so it'd have some water in it. Possibly some fey presence, since she's got some ties in that direction.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2008)

Inventory up. Items requested from MIC:

Healing Belt, 750gp. Gives +2 to Heal checks, and has 3 charges per day. Each charge heals 1d8, and more than one charge can be expended at once.

Dimension Stride Boots, 2000gp. Gives +2 to jump checks. Has 5 charges per day. Each charge lets the character teleport as a standard action up to 10', and multiple charges can be spent at once to increase that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Healing Belt, 750gp. Gives +2 to Heal checks, and has 3 charges per day. Each charge heals 1d8, and more than one charge can be expended at once.



Sorry, not gonna allow it. IMO it is underpriced and don't know waht an appropriate price would be.




			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Dimension Stride Boots, 2000gp. Gives +2 to jump checks. Has 5 charges per day. Each charge lets the character teleport as a standard action up to 10', and multiple charges can be spent at once to increase that.



This I will allow.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2008)

Fair nuff. What about an Eternal Wand of Cure Light Wounds?

820gp, can cast CLW 2/day?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Fair nuff. What about an Eternal Wand of Cure Light Wounds?



What page is that on?

EDIT: Found it. Gimme a sec.

Okay, cost to create is half the cost to buy; so the wand'll cost you 820 gp.
If you'd like the spell available more times per day can buy each additional use/day for 410 gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2008)

Arr...820...that'll work then.

Also, re: your note on the RG. I have the Wildshape uses per day listed separately under each class. 1/day from druid, and 5/day under MoMF in the Improved Wildshape note.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2008)

So! Hm.

Are we waiting on me?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> So! Hm.
> 
> Are we waiting on me?



Not necessarily. Though I would like you to choose your tricks for your Animal Companion. I'll let you have free reign on all the class splats and racial plats to choose from these as well as Arms & Equipment Guide. Please Be sure to list the resource and page # for each trick though.

I'm gonna get some info posted up a little later today for your grove Shay and then I'll start the IC thread.

-----

Tailspinner, are you still with us?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

As of right now now I'm not holding any slots for people that have expressed interest. I have two slots to fill and anyone that fills them first will be accepted into the game.

Any other characters will be put into the alternates list if desired.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 26, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, are you still with us?




Present!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Present!



Okay, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2008)

Added tricks.

Clearly I don't really intend to send the eagle into battle much at our level. It's mostly for flavor, and as a useful guard pet.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 27, 2008)

aw crap I still have to give my bat tricks...I'll work on that tomorrow.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm almost done with my character, but left my character sheet and many of my books at his house, I'll post Sunday or Monday


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:
			
		

> I'm almost done with my character, but left my character sheet and many of my books at his house, I'll post Sunday or Monday



Alright, I'll give you till Monday.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2008)

So!

Um.

What's the scoop? We still doing this?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is really interesting, and I wanted to join, even created a character, but I have too much going on to really take part. If you want more people later, I'll be happy to join then


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> What's the scoop? We still doing this?



Yeah, I'm just waiting for a full cast.

Edit: See my original post.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2008)

Mew. No worries then.

Sorry if I seemed impatient. I just had another PBP I was looking forward to die before it even started...guess I got paranoid. 

No need to rush on my account though. I was just making sure you were still here and all.

We could work out the grove stuff while we wait if you like.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

I want in!  I want in!

I was thinking of a medium gargoyle Cleric.  But what deity would be appropriate, considering everything?  I'll get stats up as soon as I am able.  Soon (crossing fingers).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 2, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> I want in!  I want in!
> 
> I was thinking of a medium gargoyle Cleric.  But what deity would be appropriate, considering everything?  I'll get stats up as soon as I am able.  Soon (crossing fingers).



This is Greyhawk. Choose a deity acceptable considering the concept you are shooting for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> We could work out the grove stuff while we wait if you like.



We'll do that. I have a busy day ahead of me today, so I'll get crackin' on it today after I get home from Senior Citizen Discount Day at the grocery store.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> This is Greyhawk. Choose a deity acceptable considering the concept you are shooting for.



Excellent!  Here's the concept so far:

Strontium,  Med. Gargoyle,  L/N,  Cleric 4 (St. Cuthbert)

more later


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Fth : Small Gargoyle Rogue*

[sblock]STR 10, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 16, WIS 12, CHA 12

Name: Fth
Race: Small Gargoyle
Class: Rogue
Level: 5

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Gender: Male
Height: 2'-9"
Weight: 31#

Abilities:
STR 10 (+0) [2 points]
DEX 27 (+8) [16 points, +4 race, +1 level, +4 gloves]
CON 16 (+3) [4 points, +4 race]
INT 16 (+3) [10 points]
WIS 10 (+1) [4 points]
CHA 10 (+1) [4 points]

Racial Abilities: Low-Light Vision, Racial Hit Dice, Racial Skills, Racial Feats, Natural Armor Bonus, Damage Reduction (Ex), Freeze (Ex), Stone Sleep (Ex), Tooth & Claw (Ex), ECL +5.

Class Abilities: Sneak Attack +3d6, Trap Finding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge.

Hit Dice: 2d8+5d6+21
HP: 58
AC: 25 (10 base, +8 Dex, +2 natural, +1 size, +4 bracers)
Armor Check Penalty: +0
Init: +10
Speed: 30 ft., Glide 180 ft.

Saves:
Fort +4 (+0 gargoyle, +1 rogue, +3 Con)
Ref +15 (+3 gargoyle, +4 rogue, +8 Dex)
Will +5 (+3 gargoyle, +1 rogue, +1 Wis)

BAB: +5

Weapons:
Claw (+14, Light, 1d8, x2, S)
Bite (+14, Light, 1d6, x2, P)

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike (Gargoyle bonus)
Weapon Finesse (Gargoyle 1)
Combat Expertise (Gargoyle 2)
Dodge (Gargoyle 3)
Mobility (Gargoyle 4)
Combat Reflexes (Gargoyle 5)
Nimble Fingers (Rogue 1)
Stealthy (Rogue 1)
Acrobatic (Rogue 2)
Alertness (Rogue 4)
Improved Initiative (Rogue 5)

Language: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic

Skills:
Balance +13 (0 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +8 Dex)
Climb +6 (2 ranks gargoyle, 2 ranks rogue, +0 Str, +2 racial)
Disable Device +12 (0 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +3 Int, +2 nimble fingers, +2 tools)
Hide +24/+32* (5 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +8 Dex, +8* racial, +4 size, +2 stealthy)
Jump +8 (3 ranks gargoyle, 3 ranks rogue, +0 Str, +2 acrobatic)
Listen +15 (5 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +1 Wis, +2 racial, +2 alertness)
Move Silently +20 (5 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks barbarian, +8 Dex, +2 stealthy)
Open Lock +17 (0 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +8 Dex, +2 nimble fingers, +2 tools)
Search +8 (0 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +3 Int)
Sleight of Hand +13 (0 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +8 Dex)
Spot +15 (5 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks barbarian, +1 Wis, +2 racial, +2 alertness)
Tumble +15 (0 ranks gargoyle, 5 ranks rogue, +8 Dex, +2 acrobatic)
* Against a background of stone.

Equipment:
Bracers of Armor +4 (16,000gp, 1#, worn)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (16,000gp, worn)
Belt (worn)
Belt Pouch (1gp, 0.125#, belt)
MW Thieves’ Tools (100gp, 2#, pouch)
Treasure (16,899gp)[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Tailspinner, whats up with Fth? You already have Ogre, so did you want to change characters?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2008)

Just checking in briefly to say I'm still in, just been quiet this past week or so.  I'll add a background and such to Malachite once we have a bit of an idea where our gargoyles will be based.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, I've chosen a location. Its a thorp called Kraymor along the western bank of Sheldomar River in the Kingdom of Keoland. 

Kraymor was founded a little less than a year, but has grown quickly and has attracted a lot of people seeking a fresh start. 

If you own a Greyhawk map, note that it is placed just Southwest of Jurnre (as a matter of fact, its in the same hex). You won't actually find the city on the map, it is one of my own design that I'm adding to the world.

EDIT: I'm looking for a map that will suit the town. As soon as I have it I'm gonna work up a little history for it and post the info. I've decided that the thorp will have a cathedral or church, and that will be what your characters will defend when it needs defending. Keep in mind though, that gargoyles that choose a settlement adopt the whole settlement as their protected grounds.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2008)

Love.  Gargoyles.  Want.  In.
Please.

BTW, haven't read the entire thread yet, but do you have your 'one human character' you were speaking of in the starting post?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

C'est moi, c'est moi, I'm forced to admit.
'Tis I, I humbly reply.
That man in whom these qualities bloom,
C'est moi, c'est moi, 'tis I.

Heya, Jemal. Welcome back.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2008)

hay, Shay.   So ye've been stealin me concepts while I been gone, 'ay laddie?  Well I guess I'm gonna have ta do sumthin else then.

BTW, check around, you may see some old familiar threads resurfacing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope to have my proposed 'Goyle Guy (Strontium, cleric4) stated out by tonight.  (Crossing my wings and claws.)  I'll post what I have here as it is available.  (Reveille, please let me know if I've done something wrong here. L- 14:24 cst)

Strontium, Medium Gargoyle, LA+3
Monstrous Humanoid 3, Cleric (Wee Jas) 4, ECL=10?
Domains:  Law, Magic 
Lawful/Neutral

S 16 (6pts + racial); +3
D 14 (4pts + racial); +2
C 20 (10pts + racial); +5
I 13 (5pts); +1
W 17 (10pts) plus 4th lvl inc.; +3
C 13 (5pts); +1
(stats invis. castle id: http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/16698/ )

AC:  15 = 10 + 3 natural + 2 feats
HP:  67  [3d8+15(Monstrous Humanoid)=28 + 4d8+20(Cleric)=39] http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/193927/ 

Skills:  (Racial points=18; Cleric skills)

Feats:  [8 accoring to chart in RG (including 2 bonus feats)]
(These feats listed are tentative at this point)
Hover
Wingover
Improved Natural Armor
Improved Natural Armor
Flyby Attack
Extra Turning


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, haven't read the entire thread yet, but do you have your 'one human character' you were speaking of in the starting post?



Shayuri's got it.

If you are still interested please check out the Rogue's Gallery, and then work up a concept.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2008)

My character concept so far is in post #92


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2008)

Concept looks good Leif. I'd appreciate it if you could show your math for your ability scores by using Invisible Castle, and adding a link to it here.

EDIT: Your racial feats should equal 5.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2008)

The invis castle link for Strontium's ability scores is:  http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/16698/

This link has been addeed to post #92, also.
(btw, I hadn't listed all the bonus feats but I knew there was at least one)


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2008)

Chose a deity for Strontium:  Wee Jas

Domains selected:  Law, Magic

[sblock=DM]I'm having a slight mental block regarding Strontium's feats.  Is it ok if I take a little time to await inspiration?  (A few days should do it.)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2008)

Question: I have a concept for a gargoyle that doesn't use armour/weapons (In the show they all relied on their own strength, and I like that idea), but I don't know how you run natural attacks stacking/working with monk unarmed damage.  Thoughts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Question: I have a concept for a gargoyle that doesn't use armour/weapons (In the show they all relied on their own strength, and I like that idea), but I don't know how you run natural attacks stacking/working with monk unarmed damage.  Thoughts?



Well, all gargs get imp nat atk with their claws and bite. 

Play a large garg fighter. Max out your str, pump feats into your claw attacks; take imp crit, wpn focus, wpn spec, imp unarmed strike [4 out of 10 feats here] and pump the rest of your feats into imp nat atk (claws) [six more feats to max out at 12D6 damage]. By doing this  your claws/unarmed strikes would be extremely deadly. You have two more feats courtesy of fighter levels. Take imp nat armor twice or any other two combat feats.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM]I'm having a slight mental block regarding Strontium's feats.  Is it ok if I take a little time to await inspiration?  (A few days should do it.)[/sblock]



[sblock=Leif]No prob, the game strats on Monday, so take your time.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2008)

I was actually asking about how you rule Unarmed attacks and natural attacks stacking/overlapping.

for example: Would a Monk's unarmed damage Increase his natural attack damage, or would he instead gain his normal unarmed attacks, and THEN gain his natural attacks as additional attacks?

EDIT: Also, Imp Crit has a +8 BAB requirement.  A Large gargoyle (4HD) with 3 fighter levels would have a BAB of +7.  Weapon Spec would likewise be off limits, as it requires 4 fighter levels.  They're both good options for leveling in the future, though.

I might go with a Medium Fighter 4 and just pump out his natural weapons/attacks, but I wanted to try a dex-type fighter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I was actually asking about how you rule Unarmed attacks and natural attacks stacking/overlapping.
> 
> for example: Would a Monk's unarmed damage Increase his natural attack damage, or would he instead gain his normal unarmed attacks, and THEN gain his natural attacks as additional attacks?



This has been a bit of a brain-bender for me. Here is what I've house ruled: garg monks add their base claw damage to their monk unarmed damage. I.E. medium garg monk 4 deals 1d6 (garg claw) +1d8 (monk) + STR bonus.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2008)

Works for me, SO I assume then that my bite would be a secondary natural attack, with the appropriate -5 atk as per Monsters Manual?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Works for me, SO I assume then that my bite would be a secondary natural attack, with the appropriate -5 atk as per Monsters Manual?



What page is that on? I want to look it up.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2008)

natural weapons are detailed on several pages, but the most relevant would be 299 or 312


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay, yes; bites are a secondary attack.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, first draft of character, using only core rules and your gargoyles.
Whadaya think: 
[sblock=Granite]
Medium Male Gargoyle Monk 4
AL: LG  HT: 6'4"  WT: 250 Eyes: Red  Skin: Black
Stat Math
STR: 22 (+6) [10 Points + 2 Racial +4 Magic] 
DEX: 20 (+5) [10 Points + 2 Racial + 2 Magic]
CON: 18 (+4) [6 Points + 4 Racial]
INT: 12 (+1) [4 Points]
WIS: 16 (+4) [8 Points + 1 Level]
CHA: 10 (+0) [2 Points]


HP:  (5d8+2d10+28) AC: 28 (10 base + 5 dex + 3 Wis + 7 Natural Armour + 2 Armour + 1 Deflection)
Saves: FORT: +9 (5 base + 4 con)  REF: +12 (7 base + 5 dex) WILL: +10 (7 base + 3 wis)
Init: +5
Speed: 40, Glide 180

Bab: 6  Grapple Check: + 16
Attacks: 
Unarmed Strike: +14/9 (2d8+7), And Bite +8 (1d8+4)
Flurry: +12/12/7 (2d8+7) and bite +6(1d8+4)

Skills(Total/Ranks):[38 Points] Hide(+15/10), Move Silent(+15/10), Tumble(+10/5), Climb(+13/5), Spot(+13/8)


Feats: [12]  
Monk Bonus(2): Improved Grapple, Deflect Arrows.
Gargoyle(6): Imp Natural Attack (Claw), Imp Natural Armour X4, ?
Level(4): Expertise, Power Attack, W.Focus: Unarmed, ?

Class Features: 
Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, Evasion, Still Mind, Ki Strike(Magic), Slow Fall 20', Unarmoured speed +10, Unarmoured Ac bonus, 2 monk feats

Racial Features: 
+2 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con, +3 Nat Armour, Imp Nat Attack(Claw&Bite), +2 Climb/Listen/Spot, +8 Hide near stone background
Freeze, Stone Sleep, DR 10/magic, 6 Racial Feats, Lowlight Vision, Glide Speed 180

Languages: Common, ?

Equipment: (49,000)
Gloves of dex +2 (4,000)
Belt of Str +4 (16,000)
Amulet of Mighty Fists +1 (6,000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000)
Bracers of Armour +2 (4,000)
17,000 GP 
[/sblock]

I'll tweak it a bit more later and add in background/description, posting this so you'll have a general idea of what I want the character to do/be number-wise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Character looks good so far Jemal.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 4, 2008)

Thought I'd stop in and see what's up. Still a spot open? What kind of characters do you have so far?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Thought I'd stop in and see what's up. Still a spot open? What kind of characters do you have so far?



Right now, I'm open to taking reaquests for alternates. But I have two people working on characters to fill the slots needed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Updated the first post to include a map of the area. Also, you'll find the link to the RG there.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2008)

Tee hee

The Kewl River? I giggle. Perhaps it cuts through the majestic Rofl Valley? 

Grove!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Grove!



Yeah, yeah, I'm working on it.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2008)

Heee

That may have come out sounding more imperious than I intended. I'm only teasing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Heee
> 
> That may have come out sounding more imperious than I intended. I'm only teasing.



No worries. I've been typing away furiously. I intend to have most of the info posted tomorrow, finished by Saturday and then we can talk about what abilities you want it to have.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2008)

Gargoyles have wealth??   Who knew??

Seriously, do we, like, wear clothes and stuff?  I know we CAN, (I guess) but I mean ordinarily when we're just hangin' around the cathedral.  Any special rules regarding magic items that I should be aware of?

And I've looked everywhere on enWorld and can't find the IC thread anywhere.  Not sure I have the right OOC thread, either.  Got RG, at least.     [EPIPHANY:  I guess there may not even be IC or OOC threads yet?  heh heh heh   ]

And, another thing:  I'm not completely certain that I totally get the feel for this campaign that you're going for.  (Don't get me wrong, I'm very comfortable with my character, and will have great fun, I'm just not sure if it's going to be the "right kind" of fun.)  Please read the sblocked history for Strontium and see if this is even in the ballpark for what you're going for?  *sigh*  Makes me wish that I had some idea about the tv show/movie/whatever that this game is based upon....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Gargoyles have wealth??   Who knew??



These gargoyles do, yes.




			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Seriously, do we, like, wear clothes and stuff?  I know we CAN, (I guess) but I mean ordinarily when we're just hangin' around the cathedral.  Any special rules regarding magic items that I should be aware of?



Yes, you can wear clothes. The males generally just wear a loincloth and the females wear a loin cloth and a torn shirt to cover their parts.




			
				Leif said:
			
		

> And I've looked everywhere on enWorld and can't find the IC thread anywhere.  Not sure I have the right OOC thread, either.  Got RG, at least.     [EPIPHANY:  I guess there may not even be IC or OOC threads yet?  heh heh heh   ]



This thread is the OOC thread. The IC thread hasn't started yet. Look for it on 4/7.




			
				Leif said:
			
		

> And, another thing:  I'm not completely certain that I totally get the feel for this campaign that you're going for.  (Don't get me wrong, I'm very comfortable with my character, and will have great fun, I'm just not sure if it's going to be the "right kind" of fun.)  Please read the sblocked history for Strontium and see if this is even in the ballpark for what you're going for?  *sigh*  Makes me wish that I had some idea about the tv show/movie/whatever that this game is based upon....



Your history is perfect. It suits the feel I am shooting for to a T.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yes, you can wear clothes. The males generally just wear a loincloth and the females wear a loin cloth and a torn shirt to cover their parts.
> 
> Your history is perfect. It suits the feel I am shooting for to a T.



Garsh!     Thanks.  If you liked it before, you'll probably like it more now.  (I hope....)  I added some choice observations on life, the multiverse, and everything by Strontiuim.  And, in keeping with my history, I'm not entirely sure that Wee Jas would have let Strontium keep his "part".  I'm thinking just a smoothed over groin with no discernable features.  So Strontium wears his loincloth to conceal that lack.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 4, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Garsh!     Thanks.  If you liked it before, you'll probably like it more now.  (I hope....)  I added some choice observations on life, the multiverse, and everything by Strontiuim.



Hmm, I don't see much of a difference. Its still good though. If you want, you can tell me here what you added/changed.




			
				Leif said:
			
		

> And, in keeping with my history, I'm not entirely sure that Wee Jas would have let Strontium keep his "part". I'm thinking just a smoothed over groin with no discernable features.  So Strontium wears his loincloth to conceal that lack.



That is perfectly fine if you want to do that. These gargs that do have their parts are to reproduce though.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hmm, I don't see much of a difference. Its still good though. If you want, you can tell me here what you added/changed.
> That is perfectly fine if you want to do that. These gargs that do have their parts are to reproduce though.



Oh!  Well, ok, then gimme a part, too!     Ok, I thought that you might not have seen the part in the history about what Strontium thinks about Wee Jas, since I added it right before this "flurry of email" (Scotley's term, got to give my homie his props!) started.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, still here btw. Just been busy and haven't had time to finish working on my character. 

Leif, your character cannot have those flying feats, as the gargoyles in this game do not have a fly speed. Unless of course he changed things that I missed...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 5, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Leif, your character cannot have those flying feats, as the gargoyles in this game do not have a fly speed. Unless of course he changed things that I missed...



No, I haven't changed things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sorry I overlooked it Leif but the following feats have got to go: Flyby Attack, Hover & Wingover.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2008)

Granite posted to RG.  one or two things need to be finished, but i think he's basically done.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm sorry I overlooked it Leif but the following feats have got to go: Flyby Attack, Hover & Wingover.



Oh, Ok.  Bummer!  But that gives me more feats to play with, I guess.   
Thanks for catching that, Necro!


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 5, 2008)

By the way, Leif.  Wee Jas is a female deity; among her titles are the Witch Queen, Stern Lady, and Ruby Sorceress.

I'll work up Malachite's background tonight or over the course of Saturday.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahem!  Thanks.  Gee, you think I would have noticed right away that it says GODDESS right there in black and white.  Sheesh.  (And it's been fixed, btw.)


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2008)

*Strontium's BAB and Save Bonuses*

I had a little trouble calculating BAB and Save Bonuses.  I wound up using our ECL and Table 3-1 in the ph. and adjusting for ability bonuses.  Someone who knows more about this had better check my work, please.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2008)

BAB and saves are based on your hit dice.

The gargoyles have +1 BAB per HD (like a fighter), and I believe good Will and Fort for Monstrous Humanoids (might be good Ref and Fort...not sure). Then just add the BAB and saves for your cleric levels.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, I think, maybe, I got it now.  Thanks, Shay!


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2008)

One more question:  Are class save bonuses and BAB cumulative with racial ones, or is it an either/or situation?

Waitaminnit, it only makes sense if they're cumulative


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2008)

Hee, yes.

It works like multiclassing, basically.

The monster HD are a "class." Each creature type has its own BAB and save (and skill points and so on), just like a character class. They grant feats and ability score increases just like class levels do.

ECL adjustments however do not have any of those features. They grant no BAB, save, skill, nor casting level advancement. They are basically bookkeeping measures, to keep the creatures more or less in line with PC's of less potent species.

If you think it's confusing, you're not alone.   A creature with ECL adjustments basically has two "levels." One is determined by its HD plus class levels, and determines feats, BAB, saves, ability scores...and so on for most of the things that we think of as being determined by level. The other is determined by your HD plus class level -plus ECL adjustment- and determines -nothing- except the experience needed to gain another level, and your wealth. Thats it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee, yes.
> It works like multiclassing, basically.



ok, whew, the world may make sense, after all.  

No more stupid questions from me.  Let's play!


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2008)

Ack, got sidetracked over the weekend and didn't finish Malachite's stuff, but I'll do it tonight. -_-;


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2008)

So how's it coming along, Mr. DM?  The game hasn't started yet, has it?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2008)

Reveille, the GM, has posted in another thread that he's in the hospital due to an automobile accident.

It'll be a little while before he has a chance to continue.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Reveille, the GM, has posted in another thread that he's in the hospital due to an automobile accident.
> It'll be a little while before he has a chance to continue.



Oh my Goodness !!  I know, all too well, how he probably feels!  I hope his injuries aren't too serious, and I hope he recovers fully.  That's the most important thing, of course.  If you have a way to get a message to him, Shay, please tell him that we're all concerned.  His first priority has to be making a full recovery.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey, Reveille, Just curious if you plan on continuing this now that you're back, or if you need a bit more time to recover before you take us on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hey, Reveille, Just curious if you plan on continuing this now that you're back, or if you need a bit more time to recover before you take us on?



I do intend to take the reins on this, but I need a little more time to prepare. I should be ready to start the game no later than next Friday. Prepare for tidbits on information to be trickled. 

I may start the IC thread early, if only to include some background info. I don't want anyone to post in it until I post in this thread that I'm ready to start.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

Strontium hears and he will obey.  But, really, he just can't WAIT for the trickling tidbits!


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2008)

Alright.  And I'll finish Malachite's background stuff soon, I just keep getting distracted while EN World's being super-laggy most of the time. -_-


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2008)

Lord Tirian has been kind enough to work up a city map for us. It needs a couple of modifications, but once its done, I'm going to start the IC thread.

Please remember to not post in it til I'm ready to start. I'll hyperlink to it in the first post of this thread and in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2008)

Glee!


----------

